
Rapper Priced-Out of Silicon Valley Home - SQL2219
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/when-this-rapper-got-priced-out-of-his-silicon-valley-home-he-made-a-music-video-about-it-2016-06-30
======
ryancouto
oakland is not silicon valley

~~~
GuiA
Neither is San Francisco, but "Silicon Valley" in the collective mind is now
synonymous with "Bay Area".

~~~
ryancouto
fair point

~~~
Apocryphon
The entire Bay Area might as well be Silicon Valley now. Uber is coming to
Oakland and Tesla's factory is in Fremont. We're all part of the same high
rent, dense traffic zone, together.

~~~
ryancouto
damn that bums me out. the east bay's cultural identity has always been so
separate from the peninsula.

